# mocha



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

cancer got the best of her ;[


dont have a good pic of her, only one took by a camera phone. shes the brown one












miss her so much. was awful watching her go for the past year.


----------



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that, my condolences go out to you.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm sure she was a good little rat!  hug


----------

